# brake band adjustment



## logger'sfiancee (Dec 5, 2007)

I have searched everywhere with no luck trying to find out how to adjust the brake band on a winch on a john deere 540a skidder. Any info whatsoever would be helpful. Especially if anyone knows how to do it.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm in stuart! I used to have a 540B I currently have a 550B with JD winch. You have to make a special wrench to adjust it, its not difficult but easier to do once you have seen one. Pm me and I'll send you my phone number and I can help you with that.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 7, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> I'm in stuart! I used to have a 540B I currently have a 550B with JD winch. You have to make a special wrench to adjust it, its not difficult but easier to do once you have seen one. Pm me and I'll send you my phone number and I can help you with that.



what year is your 550b? a 450 is the only one that ive really been around...i liked it..and you can't hardly beat the 6 cylinder cummins. is tha what yours has in it?


----------



## logger'sfiancee (Dec 7, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks Ryan for the info..he got it fixed now. He just has bought it 3 days ago from Millards Machinery and they come and fixed several of the things that had kinks in it and that was one of them. But I appreciate the help anyways I will definately contact you if I need anything else.


----------

